# ***PEPTIDE BRUISING PREVENTION***



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

So im just over a week into my GHRP2 and GRF 1-29 3-4 times a day, however Ive noticed that im getting brusing and a hard lump behind my skin on my stomach from the frequent jabs.

how do you guys manage to do this so much, and overcome this issue ?

Help Needed


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

anyone ?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i have a mate running GH and he'd get lumps form under the skin in his stomach where hes Sub-Q'd. Gear is fine, bac water is fine, just something doesnt agree with him.

hes been IM jabbing and zero problems.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

its odd, i half expected it, as im doing this 3-4 times a day


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

Ive only had 1 bad bruise from the injections and thats where i pinned myself in my lower ab by mistake (done it whilst lieing in bed with the light off). Had a bruise for about 2 weeks. Ive noticed aswel that the slin pin after piercing both the ghrp and cjc bottle becomes pretty blunt and doesnt pierce the skin very well, i think this could cause the additional bruising.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Keep a seperate pin for drawing, and transfer it into a pin that hasn't been through the stopper.

I notice that if I put a pin through the stopper it is blunt as a blunt thing after...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

dt36 said:


> Keep a seperate pin for drawing, and transfer it into a pin that hasn't been through the stopper.
> 
> I notice that if I put a pin through the stopper it is blunt as a blunt thing after...


I use slin pins which have the needle attached how can you transfer it?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Pull the plunger out of the new pin and squirt it down the barrel. Put the plunger over the end of the barrel and turn it so that the liquid runs back down on to it. Sometimes a quick wrist flick helps it start. Then when it's back down to the plunger, fully insert it.

I do this every time, as I also use fixed insulin pins.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

nice tips guys, thanks


----------



## swampy9785 (Sep 27, 2008)

How quickly are you actually injecting? Am sure I had read injecting slower helps. I've been doing this for HCG jabs and havent had a bruise since. Might be worth trying.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

swampy9785 said:


> How quickly are you actually injecting? Am sure I had read injecting slower helps. I've been doing this for HCG jabs and havent had a bruise since. Might be worth trying.


Cheers fella, will try that as im pushing in quickly to get it over with


----------



## swampy9785 (Sep 27, 2008)

Let us know how you get on mate


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

dt36 said:


> Pull the plunger out of the new pin and squirt it down the barrel. Put the plunger over the end of the barrel and turn it so that the liquid runs back down on to it. Sometimes a quick wrist flick helps it start. Then when it's back down to the plunger, fully insert it.
> 
> I do this every time, as I also use fixed insulin pins.


Never thought of this, i preload my pins for the week so i suppose id only be wasting 1 slin pin if i use the same 1 to fill the others up. You can definatley have reps for this


----------



## swampy9785 (Sep 27, 2008)

Any update on this mate? am wondering if injecting slower worked for you


----------

